# Illustrator Schwarz-Problem !



## dobber812 (8. Mai 2008)

Hy erstmal und schön das ich so ein tolles Forum gefunden habe 

habe auch schon gleich ein Problem *g*

Ich will einen Banner(Auto-Druck) von den Maßen 150cmx50cm für den Druck vorbereiten.
In Photoshop CS kenn ich mich gut aus aber in den Vektor-Programmen (bei mir nun Illustrator) bin ich noch nicht der erfahrenste ....

jedenfalls habe ich das Banner mit den Ebenen in Photoshop erstellt und im Illustrator als PSD datei geöffnet, in CMYK Farben konvertiert und die Texte im Illu geschrieben und als Pfade gespeichert, um die Pixelschrift zu vermeiden ....

Soweit so gut nur habe ich dieses "Tiefschwarz-Problem", was ja schon mehrere hatten. Also wenn ich die Datei abspeichere wird das Schwarz mehr Grau  Habe schon alles versucht, was ich so bei google gefunden habe aber es hat alles nichts gebracht 

Ein Logo was ich eingefügt habe, ist schon als Vektorgrafik erstellt worden und wird auch richtig Tiefschwarz angezeigt und gedruckt, nur das was ich im Illu Schwarz mache eben nicht ...

Unter Voreinstellungen habe ich die bei "Schwarz-Anzeigen" auch schon "Genau anzeigen" und "Tiefschwarz" eingestellt. Habe ausch schon die einstellungen 30/30/30/100 im CYMK bei den Schwarz-Farben eingestellt, hat aber nichts gebracht. 

Wenn ich ein anderes Farbprofil auswähle klappt es manchmal aber beim abspeichern sagt mir Illu dann mit anderen Worten immer, dass das für den Druck nicht geeignet ist mit dem aktuellen Farbprofil 

Wie kann ich das denn nun hinbekommen, dass das Schwarz richtig Tiefschwarz ist ?


Das nächte Problem habe ich, wenn ich auf "Transparenzen Reduzieren" gehe, wird über das Bild ein weisslicher Schleier gelegt  aber soweit ich das erkennen kann ist das Ergebniss auch ohne diese Option brauchbar, wichtiger ist, dass das Schwarz richtig angezeigt wird....

Vielen Dank
Gruß
dobber


----------



## ink (8. Mai 2008)

Moin
Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Grafik ne Pixelgrafik ist?
Falls nicht, mach alle schwarzen Elemente (ein schwarzes Element auswählen,
mit Auswahl -> Gleich -> Flächenfarbe) Transparent und wähl danach deinem Schwarz-Ton.

Im allgemeinen zerhaut dir das Umwandeln immer die Farben.


----------



## Roman-studios (10. Mai 2008)

Mach mal die Psd datei als Anhang damit ich sie auch downloaden kann...


----------

